# A Challenge-Adopt a Troop



## big bad john (1 Aug 2006)

I recently had the opportunity to meet a young soldier who is soon as you read this will soon be on his way to Afghanistan.  Having served in the ‘Combat Arms’ for 23 years I developed a close interest in this soldier.  Knowing that he was taking care of a family and that there are alternative kit items that are available which can improve a soldiers situation, but which not all soldiers are in a position to acquire themselves to supplement the issued kit.  I discussed the situation over with my wife and a few other ex-comrades of mine.  In short, my wife and I decided to adopt him.  

To us this meant, helping him as he went overseas with kit and care packages as well as anything else we could aid with.  We asked him to come up with a wish list of things that he could use.  These we would try to get him, along with regular “care packages” from us.  These material efforts and letters would help him get through his time in a safe and as effective a manner as can be had.

My reason for posting this is to challenge those of you who might have the time and ability to spare to ‘adopt’ a service member of your own who is going to deploy.  It will do wonders for the both of you.

I asked a friend on this site to read this over before I posted it and to give me his comments some of which I add here:  
"Thinking out loud .... perhaps, by taking a card from the CF's Write to the Troops campaign, a letter written to "Any Warrant Officer" which explains the concept and then asks him to recommend one of his soldiers for the donor's continued support would be a way to get a foot in the door. The WO could recommend a soldier who he believes would most benefit from the contact and support."


----------



## military granny (1 Aug 2006)

BBJ
Great idea and good for you and your wife for taking on this young man. I have right now 5 young single men from 2VP, that will be leaving very shortly, that my family has adopted. These great young men are like sons to me, they all swore in with my son, and now we have agreed within our family to make sure that they get care packages once every two weeks. I feel that if a parcel from home will bring a smile to these boys faces my job as den mother is going well.


----------



## big bad john (1 Aug 2006)

Good on you MG that's the way to do it.  More people should be doing things like this!


----------



## military granny (1 Aug 2006)

For sure BBJ. People don't have to take on the whole battalion just a soldier or two. It lets the guys and gals over in Astan know we at home care.


----------



## angeie (1 Aug 2006)

If you could contact me, I have a great person who could help you with this as well as some great corporate and media contacts.  Lockheed Martin just signed on with us and I may be able to to see if they can assist you and my contact in organising something of this magnatude.

Contact me at angeie@marriedtothecanadianforces.com

This  is an awesome idea.


----------



## Booked_Spice (1 Aug 2006)

BBJ,

This is an awesome idea. It is great that you and your wife are taking this upon your shoulders.

There has been a Canadian website that has started this program with data bases. Soldiers can sigh up for this as well. They will be paired with an fellow Canadians who will adopt them.

http://www.canadianangels.org/

It is worth checking it out. I believe that with the army.ca and their members we can make a significant difference in the Life's of our Fellow Canadians serving over seas. I call on all member's to do their part and Support Our Troops as they take on this difficult Journey.

Let me know how I can help.


----------



## big bad john (1 Aug 2006)

angeie said:
			
		

> If you could contact me, I have a great person who could help you with this as well as some great corporate and media contacts.  Lockheed Martin just signed on with us and I may be able to to see if they can assist you and my contact in organising something of this magnatude.
> 
> Contact me at angeie@marriedtothecanadianforces.com
> 
> This  is an awesome idea.



Thank you for the offer but I work for a major defence contractor and deal with the media.  I am not looking to set up an organization but to get people involved with the troops that are deployed.  We are doing just fine.  You might want to try using the spell check function.


----------



## Rice0031 (1 Aug 2006)

John,

as a student with a part time job I don't know how big of care packages I could donate, but I would most definitely be interested in corresponding with troops overseas to show them that we appreciate what they are doing, and in sending the occasional care package.


----------



## fourninerzero (1 Aug 2006)

My family has "adopted" three troops that we regularly send packages and corrospondance to, as well as the things they need to make life easier. It dosent have to be much, as they apprecate the fact someone back home is thinking of them and cares. 

Great Idea BBJ!


----------



## Jake (1 Aug 2006)

Very good idea BBJ, if I wasn't leaving for basic soon I would definitely adopt. Would I get a chance to send packages on basic?


----------



## CdnArtyWife (1 Aug 2006)

Don't forget that when you have your care package ready to send, you can drop it off at the nearest MFRC (if there is one near you) and they will send the package for you, postage paid.


----------



## camochick (1 Aug 2006)

BBJ,
 I think this is a wonderful idea. I know that hubby said that getting packages and even just letters, really made this tour a little easier. I think we may have to adopt a soldier when he gets home just because we know the difference it can make. Kudos to you for not wanting to make this a media spectacle. It's not about us it's about the soldiers.

I think it's great that it's on a more personal level. Someone who spends most of their time outside the wire might not find things such as cd's very practical, so this way you know what the soldier is doing and can send according to that. I have a ton of great ideas for things to send people who are outside the wire alot (Hubby was outside more than in) so if anyone needs some help feel free to PM me.

Cdnarty wife, the MFRC is free, but this tour me and another wife found out that if you send it for free it can take up to a month or more, but if you send it express post (medium packages of medium weight were about 20 dollars) they arrive in a week and a half. Just a heads up!


----------



## GAP (1 Aug 2006)

Great idea....but I need some help here. 

It's been fine sending to MJP, but I had his address, etc. For someone not directly connected to those going over now, how do I find out the info to follow this through. Is there going to be a clearing house/coordinating person, is it going to be helter skelter, what?


----------



## big bad john (1 Aug 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Great idea....but I need some help here.
> 
> It's been fine sending to MJP, but I had his address, etc. For someone not directly connected to those going over now, how do I find out the info to follow this through. Is there going to be a clearing house/coordinating person, is it going to be helter skelter, what?



"I asked a friend on this site to read this over before I posted it and to give me his comments some of which I add here:  
"Thinking out loud .... perhaps, by taking a card from the CF's Write to the Troops campaign, a letter written to "Any Warrant Officer" which explains the concept and then asks him to recommend one of his soldiers for the donor's continued support would be a way to get a foot in the door. The WO could recommend a soldier who he believes would most benefit from the contact and support."" from my original message or you can look around the site.  Another way would be to go to a MFRC an to ask them.


----------



## Trinity (1 Aug 2006)

How can i adopt a platoon....

No seriously...   I have a lot of love to give... 


And a whole church to back me


----------



## military granny (1 Aug 2006)

Padre the only thing I can think of is get a hold of the battalion Padre's or rear parties. I have some names for the guys going over from 2VP but none from RCR, if I can help you through them just PM me.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (1 Aug 2006)

Great idea BBJ.  I know if I were overseas I'm sure even a letter is a great comfort.  I know what it's like getting a letter while on course, so multiply that times ten and maybe I'm in the area of feeling.  Great work guys, keep it up.


----------



## Pea (1 Aug 2006)

I think this is a great idea BBJ. I have a friend going over that I guess in a sense I have "adopted" as I will spend my time sending letters/packages to him throughout this next deployment. But, your post got me thinking about my siblings. I've been complaining about how their pre-teen/teenage habits of not writing or reading enough bother me. This may well be a way to help that. I talked to my Mom and it looks like they will start writing letters to a deployed soldier. I figure every little must help.

I applaud everyone who has taken this on so far. Good on ya!


----------



## big bad john (1 Aug 2006)

I've gotten quite a few PM's asking how someone would go about this.  I think it was outlined pretty clearly but... to go one step further.  I would go to your nearest MFRC and tell them what you want to do.  Contact a unit Chaplian.  As always, use personal contacts.  These are way that I personally would go about it .


----------



## Elisha (2 Aug 2006)

what an awesome idea.  My husband when he was deployed he had a family adopt him.  He would get letters and packages all the time and he would send stuff back to them as well.  He loved it, he was great support and morale.  We try to do it with guys we know that are going over and are over as we speak.  

Good on ya BBJ!


Elisha


----------



## armyrules (3 Aug 2006)

How long has this pgm been in effect?


----------



## big bad john (4 Aug 2006)

It has just started recently.


----------



## armyrules (4 Aug 2006)

thanks john


----------



## gore226 (5 Aug 2006)

I went to my CO and Trainning officer and said this could be a good thing for our cadets to get involved.  They both said great idea...Make it happen.... ;D

So, I will make it happen.   I would like to get community support for idea.  Who do I talk to to find out if any of the guys are from my area.

Can someone start a list of the those little items, would need appreciate.

Gore

**I should clarify, I am an officer cadet ( assistant Trng O )..this would fit in pefectly with the citizenship part of the program.


----------



## Trinity (5 Aug 2006)

I've got a Pl.. HoM set me up

Now.. to frisk the old ladies on the way out from church for money!!!


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Aug 2006)

Speaking of which should any of you want to do what Trinity did, I could and would put you in contact with Pl WO's from C-Coy 1 RCR


----------



## Trinity (5 Aug 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Speaking of which should any of you want to do what Trinity did, I could and would put you in contact with Pl WO's from C-Coy 1 RCR



No one's as stupid as me HoM...  good luck finding a taker


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Aug 2006)

My sweetie and I have been doing a variation on this theme for a bit.

Before members of the Reserve regiment I used to belong to were over for me to send stuff to, I found names using a good CF resource:  Combat Camera.

I was interested in sending magazines and goodies to an infantry section working in Kandahar, so what I did was go to the CF Combat Camera search page:
http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/common/combatcamera/find_e.asp

and typed in "Sergeant" and "Kandahar".  Checked out the names on the captions, used my head re:  who might be doing what, wrote to the standard address with their name, and they got the goods!  Kept in touch with a patrol company section for a while that way.  

This past ROTO, I sent some goodies to an engineer section whose name I got through a senior officer who I used to be in Air Cadets and the Reserves with.  Now, in addition to sending goodies to members of my former Regiment, the Engineer Sgt. has asked if he can pass along the name of his replacement to keep in goodies.  I told him since even Sappers need love, we'd be happy to 

Something I've learned (although probably not news to Army.ca types) is that the goodies that don't get used make their way, in a kharmic fashion, to cheer up other troops.  In one case, when some troops we'd sent goodies to pulled the big "resupply the surrounded Brits" op, they even gave extra mags to them.

Not to mention that you can now send Tim Horton's gift certificates to the lads and lasses (when you buy them, tell the counter staff where they're going - everyone I've told has been impressed).

Hope this helps.


----------



## hockeygirl (7 Aug 2006)

This is an awesome idea! I applaud you for not wanting this to be a media spectacle!  media  I would also like to adopt a soldier when this gets going!


----------



## big bad john (7 Aug 2006)

This is about doing something for the lads on the ground, at sea or in the air.  Not about getting credit for it.  If you want brownie points do something else.


----------



## Elisha (7 Aug 2006)

Its an awesome idea and I applaud you for not bringing the media in the good deed.  It it helps with the morale of the troops overseas right now and it brings a smile to someones face...thats all that matters!

Once again BBJ...good on ya!


Elisha


----------



## Booked_Spice (7 Aug 2006)

Okay,

I have been getting lost of Pms from this site and another site on this. Now I need to know where to direct them to find someone to adopt. I have read the posts but I am confused. ( ha ha ha ha not hard to do today)

So if anyone can message me, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Aug 2006)

Booked I'll try and make this simple for everyone involved

Any Soldier/Officer
TF 3-06
KAF
PO BOX 5058 Stn Forces
Belleville On K8N 5W6

That will get anything you send to some Soldier or Officer in the BG. So if it's letters or packages and you want a reply just ask for one I'm 100% sure you'll get it and then you can continue on with correspondence with that soldier.


----------



## Trinity (7 Aug 2006)

Hom

Can you verify this...


personally..  a lot bombs or bad things come through the mail and usually
use non descript titles for the addressee  like.. President, VP, etc.

What you are suggesting sounds like a good way for a bad person to
send something bad overseas.. that's all.  Maybe using an agency that
has names and that is secure *OPSEC.. would be a good idea?

Sorry.. its the old Risk Analyst in me plus the old Private Investigator that causes
me to cringe at labelling to Any soldier/officer.


----------



## Elisha (7 Aug 2006)

Maybe if I read it wrong on someone elses post but they looked through the combat camera pictures and picked a soldier outta the bunch.  It might not work right now as they are changing over but maybe say in a month or so once new pictures role in.  That might be an idea.  


Elisha


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Aug 2006)

Padre all mail gets thoroughly checked by Canada Post and the CF postal units in transit, On Roto 0 we got a plethora of mail Marked Any soldier, I'm pretty sure it's safe.


----------



## Hot Lips (10 Aug 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

> Very good idea BBJ, if I wasn't leaving for basic soon I would definitely adopt. Would I get a chance to send packages on basic?


Same here...arghhhh...will see how I can help though

HL


----------



## big bad john (30 Aug 2006)

I went in to Timmie's today to buy a case of coffee to send overthere.  I do this about once a month.  The woman serving me was obviously Muslim.  I asked for the case.  She left and went to find her manager.  The manager on duty came over, a young man about 25.  He asked me why I wanted a case of coffee.  I explained that I was sending it to Afghanistan and that the single pot bags were easier to handle in the field and to pack and carry for an infantryman.  He told me that he came over from Kabul when he was a child. and thanked me for my friend being in Afghanistan.  He then gave me a $7.00 discount on the case and told me to ask for him by name when I needed more.

You never know.


----------



## TMM (30 Aug 2006)

What a nice story. I guess you'll be visiting that Timmie's more often!


----------



## chanman (7 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Booked I'll try and make this simple for everyone involved
> 
> Any Soldier/Officer
> TF 3-06
> ...



I just want to make sure that this address is still valid now that the RCR are out there.


----------



## big bad john (7 Sep 2006)

The person who gave it was from 1RCR.  Enough said.  Do good and enjoy!


----------



## proudnurse (18 Sep 2006)

Ok I did it! I went to soldiers angels and I adopted a soldier. Thank you for posting that!


----------



## big bad john (21 Sep 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2074


News Release
Support Our Troops
CFPSA NR 06.018 - September 21, 2006

OTTAWA – People from across the country are seeking ways to show their support for the brave men and women who serve with the Canadian Forces (CF) both at home and abroad.

In response, the CF Personnel Support Agency (CFPSA) has recently launched its official “Support Our Troops" campaign, which gives Canadians easy and effective ways to support the entire CF community.

Canadians can show their support by:

Buy the official “Support Our Troops” merchandise sanctioned by the CF: This includes t-shirts (in red to support Red Fridays), ball caps, car and fridge magnets, cling vinyl window decals, bracelets, lapel pins, and more. Order items online at: www.cfpsa.com/canex. All proceeds from the sales of CFPSA “Support Our Troops” items are reinvested directly into morale and welfare programs for CF members and their families. 

Writing to the Troops: Let CF members know they are appreciated by posting a message on the online message board at www.forces.gc.ca/site/Community/Messageboard/index_e.asp.  

Becoming an employee of the CFPSA, Staff of the Non-Public Funds, CF:        

Deployed operations - CFPSA deployed operations employ civilian personnel on six-month rotations to deliver morale and welfare programs for deployed CF members; from barbers to food and retail cashiers (including Tim Hortons), to fitness, recreation, and travel coordinators. Those interested can apply online at: www.cfpsa.com/en/deployed.  
Domestically - Approximately 5,600 employees are serving the men and women of the CF and their families throughout Canada. For all positions, visit www.cfpsa.com/en/services/hr/index.asp. 
Offering military leave to employees or students: Members of Canada’s Reserve Force are needed to serve on CF operations both at home and overseas. With the support of their employers or educators, these reservists can serve Canada without having to lose their permanent civilian jobs or having to face academic penalties. Organizations interested in implementing a military leave policy should contact the Canadian Forces Liaison Council at 1-800-567-9908 or visit www.cflc.forces.gc.ca.

Placing an ad in Canadian Forces Newspapers (CFN): CFNs have a circulation of over 70,000, reaching 15 military bases in seven provinces. Visit www.cfpsa.com/newspapers for more information.

Making a donation: 

Donate to Operation Santa Claus: Christmas gift packages filled with items donated by Canadian corporations are sent to every deployed CF member stationed throughout the world. Donating organizations must meet specific criteria (including requirement for a quantity of 3,500 of a single item). For more information or to make a donation, visit www.cfpsa.com (click “Operation Santa Claus” in left column) or contact Shirley Penny, CFPSA amenities coordinator, at 613-995-8779 or Penny.SM@forces.gc.ca. 
Donate to Military Family Resource Centres:  Located on CF Bases across the country, Military Family Resource Centres (MFRC) provide support to the parents or the spouses and children of deployed CF members. Contributions must be coordinated with the specific MFRC. To locate an MFRC, please contact Maria DiVirgilio, field operation assistant, at 613-995-2479 or visit www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/dmfs/mfrccontact. 
Become a corporate donor (or sponsor): The CFPSA teams up with Canada’s corporate community to ensure the availability of high-calibre programs, products, and services for specific morale and welfare activities. For further information on corporate sponsorship, visit: www.cfpsa.com/sponsorship. 
For more information on any of these “Support Our Troops” programs, visit: www.cfpsa.com/supportourtroops

- 30 -

Media Contact info:
Brenna Morell  
Media Relations Coordinator     
Canadian Forces Personnel Support Agency            
613-996-6204
morell.brenna@cfpsa.com


----------



## Kimmy (10 Nov 2006)

I was wondering how I can send a care package to the troops for christams.  I have a childcare and the children and I decided we would like to send some things over for the holidays.  Every site that i have come across says that we need a specific name and rank.  So how can i send over things made from the kids and I for christmas without a specific person in mind.  We wanted to share everything with all of the troops if possible.  Could you please help us.  Thanks  my email is kimmyrm@shaw.ca 

Never mind i just saw the posting for Any soldier.


----------



## Lager and Ale (10 Nov 2006)

not sure if anyone knows about this...but I'm sure if you have a name spacific parcel...you could ship it.

http://www.canadapost.ca/corporate/about/newsroom/pr/default-e.asp?prid=1194

Have at 'er!


----------



## maggiemagooo (20 Dec 2006)

well i just adopted a soldier by signing onto the canadian angels website.... might be too late to get anything for christmas but i wasn't going to let that deter me.. besides we all have to remember our soldiers year round not just during the holidays!!! look forward to writing  and sending a care package to a brave soldier soon!!!
Happy Holidays to all who support our troops!!


----------

